# ShadowCast 18 Ice Blue!



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

2014 Ankona ShadowCast 18 
All the bells and whistles!
-30 HP Tohatsu (elec.T/T & start) w/ 4 blade Power Tech 11 degree pitch
-Full Cap
-Finished interior
-Guide box plumbed 
-grab bar
-Strongarm casting platform
-Strongarm tiller extension
-LED pop up Nav light
-(soon) I pilot
-Moonlighter 21' Carbon pole
-12 gal fuel tank
-V marine push pole holders
-65qt yeti and the cutout for it to be my seat aswell
-2 bank onboard charger
-Bulkhead hatch went white instead of black
NOW JUST TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD PICS!!!!


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice!!! You have made a wise choice!!! Sweet ride!!!


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Nice!!! You have made a wise choice!!! Sweet ride!!!


I believe i have!  Super stoked to get out and chase some tail around in it!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice! Mel didn't happen to tell you how long the break in cycle is on that Tohatsu? I am getting the same motor on my SUV and was curious....


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

This should be your pics here.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

CC - Congrats on the new skiff! It shall provide you an abundant source of slime. Feel free to PM anytime if you have any SC18 owner questions. I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Very nice!  Mel didn't happen to tell you how long the break in cycle is on that Tohatsu?  I am getting the same motor on my SUV and was curious....


Should be normal 10 hours - check Tohatsu's website for the owners manual.


Looking good CC! One of my favorite colors


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Very nice!  Mel didn't happen to tell you how long the break in cycle is on that Tohatsu?  I am getting the same motor on my SUV and was curious....


10 hours, he recommended i idle for about 15-30, then no more than half throttle for about 2 hours, and for the rest of the remaining time just make sure you vary speeds dont just run at one speed for a while.


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

> > Very nice!  Mel didn't happen to tell you how long the break in cycle is on that Tohatsu?  I am getting the same motor on my SUV and was curious....
> 
> 
> Should be normal 10 hours - check Tohatsu's website for the owners manual.
> ...


Thanks! love the ice blue! very pleased!


----------

